# Somone to Supply Rhinestones, Heat Transfer, Heat Vinyl and Supplies--One Stop Shop



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Looking for a single site source to buy rhinestones and sticky flock, heat trnsfr vinyl, inkjet heat tranfer paper and supplies to work with all that in a single site. Does it exist? I've been looking so many places that now I can't remember if I saw it and if so, which one it was!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you tried Specialty Graphics?


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Try Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies.. They have everything you mentioned.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

Specialty Graphics is the best place and with some awesome prices. Always check out their Sales. They have some great items on discount.


----------

